# New logging show coming?



## Oldtimer (Feb 27, 2012)

I know these guys, and Keagan too.

[video=youtube;QN9qw468Spw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN9qw468Spw[/video]


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 27, 2012)

That would be better than ax men or american loggers anyday!


----------



## TALLGUY (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my. That is the best logging show ever can't wait for the first show. Great video. Don't miss the beeps every other word like the other show


----------



## logging22 (Feb 27, 2012)

I like it. When does it come on and what channel??:msp_confused:


----------



## redprospector (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like the same crap, different part of the country.

Andy


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 27, 2012)

"I broke a nail."


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 28, 2012)

looks pretty good. but why is every show based on stupid deadlines? i mean what happens at 1 o'clock?


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 12, 2012)

Boss show up and throw his hands up like that on me . He'de get a wedge up side the head several times real quick!


----------



## plasticweld (Mar 12, 2012)

Must be I am burned out when it comes to logging shows now, the only one I would watch again would be Swamp Loggers, the rest all seem like phony drama, maybe it is different if you don't do this for a living but it is hard to be wowed by any of these,,,,,, I can honestly say that is not completly true I do not ever remember ever seeing a cute truck driver before the clip


----------



## powerking (Mar 12, 2012)

........Is this really going to happen? I hope so....It looks like it would be great...when does it go on air?


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 13, 2012)

I am not sure it will ever go to air, it was just a "pilot", a testing of the waters. I sure hope so, as the guys you see there are really as they seem. No acting at all. And the chick on the truck, Keagan, she's magnificent. Not a truck driver, just eye candy, but she's a sweeeeetheart. I wish I were her age again, she'd have to have me surgically removed I'd be onto her so tight.

And Tramp, Uncle Frank is not the guy to start a fight with. He's a natural born brawler, and he enjoys it. The guy has done exceptionally well for himself. I won't tell tales out of school, but I've known him since he was 10. Nobody ever would have bet on him to be where he is today back then. He works damn hard.


----------



## slowp (Mar 13, 2012)

Typical. "I can pound it out." In this case for a damaged mailbox. I've heard that used about smashed culverts, road signs, tailgates, gates, and a bent bar on a saw. Always carry a big hammer. :smile2:


----------



## D&B Mack (Mar 13, 2012)

They must be getting a good buck for those logs to be running a skidder through front yards.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 13, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> They must be getting a good buck for those logs to be running a skidder through front yards.



Generally speaking the wood is free, and most of the time there's a fee paid by the homeowner as well. If they cut a load of pine a day, that's $1700 made in a day.


----------



## JBtractorlogger (Mar 14, 2012)

After watching the video, I was kind of wondering too why they would put a big skidder like that in someone's yard in Surburbia, I would think a tractor would do the job more efficiently, that looks like a lot of machinery to be moving around for a few trees, is it because you need the weight of a heavy machine as an anchor point or for pulling over trees in the right direction? If that was the only case I would think with proper rigging it could be dome with something smaller that wouldn't tear up someone's yard.


----------



## Samlock (Mar 14, 2012)

Tell the broadcasting company, it's OK to fire up the show, there'll be at least 1 person audience in Europe.

I find the concept kinda innaresting, that's what my work is getting like more and more these days, something between logging and tree service. I enjoy watching how it's done elsewhere, maybe pick up some ideas. There seems to be a lot of differences. To put it in a nut shell: we have no bosses around and the truck drivers are not anything that nice.


----------



## axeman73 (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems like a cool show hope it airs soon reminds me of when I did landclearing


----------



## axeman73 (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems like a cool show hope it airs soon reminds me of when I did landclearing


----------



## Pierre_W (Mar 15, 2012)

Interesting show, but nothing will ever beat Swamp Loggers.

We all do it our ways...:msp_razz:
[video=youtube;4PcOLzT7xVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PcOLzT7xVQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow . So much for climbing . What language were they spearing ?


----------



## D&B Mack (Mar 15, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Wow . So much for climbing . What language were they spearing ?



I think it was Swedenese... :msp_wink:


----------



## Samlock (Mar 15, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Wow . So much for climbing . What language were they spearing ?



Yes it was Swedish. Thank god they spoke Smålander dialect, which is not the worst, quite comprehensible for us non-Svenners as well.

I think I'm becoming a luddite. Where's my Swedish fiddle?


----------



## bigcat (Mar 15, 2012)

That must be a Putzmeister rig? They make some great equipment.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 18, 2012)

JBtractorlogger said:


> After watching the video, I was kind of wondering too why they would put a big skidder like that in someone's yard in Surburbia, I would think a tractor would do the job more efficiently, that looks like a lot of machinery to be moving around for a few trees, is it because you need the weight of a heavy machine as an anchor point or for pulling over trees in the right direction? If that was the only case I would think with proper rigging it could be dome with something smaller that wouldn't tear up someone's yard.



You can't make any money with a tractor, you need the power, winch, and grapple of a skidder.
The grapple with a winch is the hot ticket. Winch the trees you can't simply push, then buck them to size where they fall. Use the grapple to fetch the wood out with no damage like you would get pulling a whole tree.


----------



## michael25x (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow I can do that with my pickup and loader tractor and regularly do.


----------



## D&B Mack (Mar 19, 2012)

michael25x said:


> Wow I can do that with my pickup and loader tractor and regularly do.



opcorn:


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 19, 2012)

I can do it with an axe and a horse. But I won't make any money.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like another show full of jackwagons, helping to make our industry look like it is full of idiots. Hope it doesn't air.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Mar 26, 2012)

"Homeowners and there f***ing junk!". I laughed pretty hard when I saw that. I watched it over a few times just to hear that :msp_tongue:


----------



## Tree Feller (Apr 5, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Looks like another show full of jackwagons, helping to make our industry look like it is full of idiots. Hope it doesn't air.



+1 Same junk different part of the world! If this crap keeps coming out then everyone will think all loggers are idots! :msp_angry:


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 5, 2012)

Tree Feller said:


> +1 Same junk different part of the world! If this crap keeps coming out then everyone will think all loggers are* idots*! :msp_angry:



Irony, sometimes it hits like a ton of bricks.


----------

